# Aquapod, Bio Cube, Nano Cube, or Other?



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That is the question. Do you have a preference on these SW tanks (Aquapod, Bio Cube or Nano Cube)? Which one and why?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Why is not a part of the poll.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

God, I'm an idiot. First I didn't add that option, and I put it in the FW section.

Sorry.


----------

